# heater for a 500-gallon salt water tank



## zenghe

Hello,

I am a newbie here... I am in need of a heater for my 500-gallon tank as water tempreture swings several degrees between day and night (74-79).

I have a small submergable heater but I doubt it can provide the necessary heat the fish needs.

Any suggestions?? What type should I get?

Thank you!! :dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## APoirier594

Look at this, its 1000 watts, but the 2.5 per gallon watt scale, says you need 1250 watts and i couldnt find anything, so try both of these they combined will give you the watts you need.

http://www.shop.poshreef.com/product.sc?productId=296&sourceCode=froogle

Aquarium Heaters & Temperature Control: SmartHeaters Aquarium Heaters by Rena


----------



## zenghe

APoirier594 said:


> Look at this, its 1000 watts, but the 2.5 per gallon watt scale, says you need 1250 watts and i couldnt find anything, so try both of these they combined will give you the watts you need.
> 
> http://www.shop.poshreef.com/product.sc?productId=296&sourceCode=froogle
> 
> Aquarium Heaters & Temperature Control: SmartHeaters Aquarium Heaters by Rena


Thanks Austin! Looks like that 1000-watt heater is out of stock right now but at least now I know which one to pursue :cat_dreams_fish:


----------

